
The Coming German Energy Crisis - ayanai
https://reason.com/archives/2017/03/21/the-coming-german-energy-crisis
======
nikdaheratik
Not really worth reading. Article claims there will be a crisis even though
it's not actually happened because the Germans actually know how to engineer
things.

